# On Line tournament proposal



## SOS (Jun 16, 2008)

Proposal for rules and target selection - speak your comments now or hold your peace.  I'm using the same instructions with slight modification and am suggesting a slightly different target.  Same size, few more scoring rings...see what you think.  The targets are below....


• You may shoot your first target using 5 arrows. Post your target with your screen name (the one you signed up with) and your score WRITTEN ON THE TARGET.

1. Any bow longbow or recurve – No Sights what so ever.
2. No arrow restrictions….carbon, wood, aluminum, cane….etc…are OK
3. A cut line gets rounded up
4. An “X” is a 12 everything else is as marked
5. Targets must be turned in by Sunday 12:00 PM (Noon)
6. You cannot shoot all 5 targets in one week and turn them in one at a time or all at one time
7. You may practice/warm up before shooting your target
8. If more then 5 arrow holes appear in your target your weeks target will be a zero, or you will be asked to reshoot that week. 
9. Targets will be shot at a distance of 15 yards or 45 feet
10. Everyone will shoot the choosen Target no exceptions 


11. WRITE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND SCORE SOMEWHERE ON THE TARGET. Other information such as bow and arrow combo is OK as long name and score are there as well….Make them readable.
12. No whining, moaning, groaning, or complaining.
13. You may NOT use a visual aid on your target. Such as an orange dot covering the X - ain't no stinking dots on deer!
• We will be using this target so that everyone can print it. It will print on regular paper(8.5X11).


• Best you can get is a 60 (5 arrow * 12 points = 60)


Some targets to chose:

http://www.targetz.com/targetzlib/10090.pdf

http://www.targetz.com/targetzlib/10142.pdf

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/PDFs/200 reduced for 100.pdf

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/PDFs/300 reduced for 200.pdf

I like the last Palma target.  Has scoring numbers and the black bull is the same size, but more scoring rings to differentiate scores.  Give me you're thoughts.  Unless there is an overwhelming majority for one, may go with this one.  So vote by this Saturday on targets and rules.

The time on your post will be the official time - must be in by midnight.

The shoot will start at midnight Sunday night, June 22nd.  This gives you the whole weekend to shoot/post scores.

I'll post final rules on a new thread.

Steve


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody want to share how to post pics on here ive never done it


----------



## fountain (Jun 16, 2008)

do you mean june 27 or is this a yearly thing?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in, but i dont quite understand. Do we just print five targets off and then post pics of them?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 16, 2008)

*Dennis*



DENNIS said:


> Anybody want to share how to post pics on here ive never done it



SEnd them to me and i will post them up for folks 
bkbigkid@gmail.com


----------



## SOS (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright, so I got crazy with the cut'n'paste thing.  I edited the post - let me know of other mistakes.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 16, 2008)

I like the first target the best  because you have a single black dot to focus on, but any of them will work.


----------



## SOS (Jun 16, 2008)

hogdz,
You shoot one target each week for 5 weeks and see how you do.  Makes you practice, and keeps you working on your form all summer.  Those next deer and piggies will be a piece of cake!

It's one of those honor type deals.  We get to see your good days and bad!  

Dennis,

Click on "Go Advanced", click the "Paperclip" and it brings up a form to either browse a photo or paste one in from Photobucket or other website.  Photobucket has worked best for me cuz most often it has resized it to a smaller file to upload.  Hope that helps.  Try a test one here for practice.

Here's an example....

Steve


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/PDFs/300 reduced for 200.pdf

this is gonna be easier to score with a group, more scoring ring for further apart scores

12-6 versus 12-8
first two have no numbers


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2008)

I may have to take bkbigkid up on his offer because i did not understand any of that steve. Yall know im electronicly  challanged and i cant spell worth a hoot eather


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds great to me Steve! Well thought out.

As far as the targets go I prefer the second one but will not moan and groan no matter which target we use.

I suppose if someone doesn't have a digital camera they could scan their targets, save it to a file then upload the file.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 16, 2008)

I prefer target number two


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 16, 2008)

I am like Al, sounds good to me yall just pic the target.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 16, 2008)

hogdgz said:


> I like the first target the best  because you have a single black dot to focus on, but any of them will work.



Me too!!! Last summer i think we used #3... Seemed easy enough... shoot for score... then practice,,, throw an orange lil pasty I use for shooting my ,22 in the center and my scores triple... Its all bout focus.. Unfortunately, no lil orange dots on those deer and most times I don't find that lil tuft of hair in the right spot in the woods... so I do understand.. But picking a spot on deer is MUCH easier than a palma tgt IMHO...

Whatever you guys wanna do... I'll still practice and probably, I'll still blow it for score... 

Its all bout having fun and if it helps for one more trad deer or one less lost deer amongst all of us, its been successfull!!! 

Let's get it on!!! Which one do we shoot? No whining here, I need a lil stress added to my shooting... stress helps us focus right? Oh well, I'll have fun anyways...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in and #3 is fine.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 17, 2008)

is this a crossbow comp?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I understand now, sorry about that. I'm in and think it is a great idea.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in. Just confirm which target. No whinin here cept maybe to myself because of my poor shootin
Let's do it!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok Steve why dont you pick a target and let's get on with the shooting, they all look hard to hit to me. Heck im just glad we not shooting for money against steve!! Ive seen him shoot!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 17, 2008)

Any target is fine with me.  As long as I can see it, I can miss it.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 17, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> Any target is fine with me.  As long as I can see it, I can miss it.




Yeah Right.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 17, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> Any target is fine with me.  As long as I can see it, I can miss it.



Spoken like one of those friendly gentlemen, who used to hang out in the pool halls and take everyones' money...

Sounds good to me... I'll be doing some missing of my own...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 17, 2008)

If y'all knew how I have been fighting with my release lately, you'd know I'm not kidding.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya we heard how bad you did at the howard hill shoot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> If y'all knew how I have been fighting with my release lately, you'd know I'm not kidding.



Perhaps all you need is a pig target with a 12 ring and you will be on your game again.

After your accomplishments at the HH shoot you now have a reputation to live up to.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 17, 2008)

All I did was win the coon shoot.  That only proves I'm good at hitting something I can't see.  Maybe I should take up night hunting.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 17, 2008)

What is this, a set up for embarrasment?
Count me in!


----------



## Fireaway (Jun 17, 2008)

I just joined the forum in the spring, I am looking forward to the tourney!!


----------



## RogerB (Jun 17, 2008)

I like everything except rule #12, I will give up complaining, if I can have the whining, moaning and groaning (about my shooting that is). After all, it is well accepted every other time we get together, LOL!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 17, 2008)

I LOVE rule #12! RogerB, you can complain to me if you don't like your shooting, how's that?

As far as the rules, they're good by me.

As far as the target, makes no difference to me. I will not be able to put more than about 3 holes in it anyhow. On a good day.

Either way, I am in. Glad we have a week, I'm monkeying with strings, noc points, and arrows. Maybe by then I will have found something...


----------



## SOS (Jun 17, 2008)

I meant to ask if we wanted to maybe include ladies at 12 yards and youth at 10 yards?   Thoughts?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 17, 2008)

SOS said:


> I meant to ask if we wanted to maybe include ladies at 12 yards and youth at 10 yards?   Thoughts?




Excellent idea with me......
I'm in. No preference on target.

Rick


----------



## dutchman (Jun 17, 2008)

SOS said:


> I meant to ask if we wanted to maybe include ladies at 12 yards and youth at 10 yards?   Thoughts?



Sure!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds good to me, can't wait!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2008)

SOS said:


> I meant to ask if we wanted to maybe include ladies at 12 yards and youth at 10 yards?   Thoughts?


Great idea!!! Just do it!


----------



## fountain (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm in--pick a target of choice and tell me how to print it!!  


hooked--still fighting the release thing?????  it looked pretty good sitting in second in AL.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 18, 2008)

i had a blast with the last one yall, i have to tell ya i have spent more time with a camera than a bow lately though !!! i will do my best to poke a hole in it !!!


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 18, 2008)

If ya don't mind an Alabama boy shooting I would like to join in.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2008)

ScottGray said:


> If ya don't mind an Alabama boy shooting I would like to join in.



Heck no, sign up, we ain't skeered of ya!


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 18, 2008)

I ain't nothing to be scared of


----------



## ccbunn (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll play. Which target are we gonna use?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2008)

ScottGray said:


> I ain't nothing to be scared of



But you'd be welcome, even if you were.


----------



## SOS (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll select and set the target and final rules over the weekend - start tuning them puppies up.

I've got to say after working on this thread yesterday, I went to practice a few shots on a practice target.  I'm quite perturbed, because I can guarantee on the real targets....you won't see me put three shots in the bull like this.....GEESH.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 18, 2008)

Boy them some ugly colored arrows!
they would look better if they were red and black!


----------



## SOS (Jun 18, 2008)

Dennis, as a Yellow Jacket fan, I must admit I do favor red in my quiver.....don't tell my Tech buddies!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 18, 2008)

What ever color ya got that's some mighty fine shooting


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jun 18, 2008)

This sounds fun to me! I'm in and it doesn't matter to me which target we use.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 19, 2008)

cardenuto14 said:


> This sounds fun to me! I'm in and it doesn't matter to me which target we use.



DUDE!!!!!  Where ya been?!


Chris


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 19, 2008)

Dude!  I've been wondering how that Super Diablo has been treating you.  How ya been?


----------



## halrowland (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok Steve, the heck with honor!  We'll meet face to face .  Or to save you some embarassment you can just bring the targets and watch me shoot!   Or we could just get Al to send us a video of him shooting and call it a tie for second...


----------



## SOS (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I was worrying about Al....now Hogtamer, too?  Good thing I'm tallying the scores!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got started yesterday but me and my son are in.


----------



## SOS (Jun 19, 2008)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2008)

SOS said:


> Well, I was worrying about Al....now Hogtamer, too?  Good thing I'm tallying the scores!!!



 Now Stevie, if you're gonna be worryin' with that noggin' you oughtta be worryin; 'bout somethin' that REALLY might happen, like getting hit by a meteorite on your birthday.........and that hogtamer feller whooped me on the sawblade shoot so he ain't got nuttin' to worry 'bout neither. Now then, I do believe in miracles, especially when you make fertile ground for 'em, so I will be tryin' my best to vindicate myself for the shamin' I got from Hal on them dang saw blades. Only thing is iffen I do beat Hal in this here tournyment I will not have the pleasures of a hunnert plus folks watchin' it happen like he did.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in as well guys.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jun 19, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> DUDE!!!!!  Where ya been?!
> 
> 
> Chris





Apex Predator said:


> Dude!  I've been wondering how that Super Diablo has been treating you.  How ya been?



Hey Dude's! I've been chasing my kids around, working on school, trying to get as many photo gigs as I can and trying to work my "Honey Do" list down as small as I can before deer season.

I'm almost finished with a taxidermist's website that I have been working on. It turned out pretty cool.

I have actually been shooting 3-4 times a week. I'm still not that great yet but love the bow. I can't wait to buy one of your hand made ones Marty!


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 20, 2008)

Count me in, can't be any more embarassing than my golf game except there I don't post my scorecard.

As I understand it, we post 1 target a week by midnight of each Sunday with the 1st target due to be posted by midnight Sun, June 29.  Is this correct?  Also, do we just shoot for score once each week or do we shoot as many targets as we like and post the best each week? (not that I'll score very well either way, but it will be embaressing to post targets with no holes).


----------



## SOS (Jun 21, 2008)

Al, if you'll feel more comfortable with us watching, you can post a video of your shooting.

SGAloser....uh, I mean dawg...you've got the general idea.  Only difference is you can shoot and practice all week, but when you think you have it down, you're on your honor to take a blank target and shoot that one for score.  The idea is to get everyone shooting, but also put that little extra pressure that these 5 shots count.  Kind of like when that big nanny comes in and you're ready for some backstraps.  And I hope little offense was taken on the anti-dawg jibe.  I like to dish it out, but as a Tech man, I take more than my fair share around this bunch.  
Cheers,

Steve


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

SOS said:


> And I hope little offense was taken on the anti-dawg jibe.  I like to dish it out, but as a Tech man, I take more than my fair share around this bunch.



Good to see the addition of another Tech man to this crowd. Gives it lots more character!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 21, 2008)

I aint been shootin but two days and im gonna wip all yall


































yeah right


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 21, 2008)

SOS said:


> And I hope little offense was taken on the anti-dawg jibe.  I like to dish it out, but as a Tech man, I take more than my fair share around this bunch.
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve




It's all good.  I realize that forums like this are the only place that Techies can feel like winners.

Thanks for the info, I figured that was how it would go, but wanted to be sure. Since I've only been shooting trad for a few weeks, I'm sure that I will be posting a few blank targets.  
Have we decided on a target yet?  I have no preference as I can miss one as well as another.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 21, 2008)

Me and the boy printed some today to practice.  Lots of our scores were really easy to add up.


----------



## SOS (Jun 21, 2008)

Hunterrs, Can't wait to meet you, your son and your new bow.  Your avatar makes me chuckle everytime I see it!  Your picture might be worth a couple of extra points during the on-line tournament!  Reminds me of college days when we'd make a late night run to Long John Silvers and come out wearing the paper Pirate hats.....a-hoy, Matey's.  Avast ye scurvy dawgs!  Steve


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually that is my honor student son.  He had the hat on sideways because it wouldn't fit the normal way, too small.  
I  will be more than glad to take the points. 

Talked to a guy shooting trad today at 12 point.  Really hepful and didn't mind my pestering questions.  I think we really started to late for the trad season but we are looking forward to the next trad shoot.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 27, 2008)

HOW 'BOUT

LADIES = 12 YDS

KIDS     =  10 YDS

ME         =    5 YDS

If so, I'M IN


----------

